# Upson County



## Blue Iron (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking for a club in the eastern part of Upson Co., or Western Lamar Co.,  Around Rocky Bottom Rd., Mud Bridge Rd., or Piedmont Rd.  Somewhere in that general area.  Anybody know who I could talk to?


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey blue how about letting me know if you find anything.  I live in Lamar and looking for something myself


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 5, 2008)

Bump Anybody???


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 21, 2008)

ttt Somebodys got to have a name, # or something.  Just trying to figure out who I need to talk to about some land here close to the house.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 21, 2008)

You can run your dog(s) a time or two on our Talbot land as my guest
Don't be shy and give me a pm when you're ready


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 21, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> You can run your dog(s) a time or two on our Talbot land as my guest
> Don't be shy and give me a pm when you're ready



Sounds good, Have to wait until after turkey season?


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 21, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> You can run your dog(s) a time or two on our Talbot land as my guest
> Don't be shy and give me a pm when you're ready


Yall be carefull and try and not get lost


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Apr 21, 2008)

Blue Iron not sure but we have property off Hwy 36 off Rowland Road. I think we still need a few members. Campsite with power so let me know, in the mean time I'll check with President.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 22, 2008)

How many acres is it, and how much $$?


----------



## hotrod (Apr 23, 2008)

clyde, I think that is the same land that you and mike railey cut loose on a few weeks back, I think Dr. morgan owns it, pretty sure it is.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 23, 2008)

hotrod said:


> clyde, I think that is the same land that you and mike railey cut loose on a few weeks back, I think Dr. morgan owns it, pretty sure it is.



Maybe Doc Morgans land, but we didn't cut loose on Roland road, we were further on down.


----------



## hotrod (Apr 24, 2008)

I think he owns that whole corner. 36 and roland.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 24, 2008)

I heard that.  Bullet, you heard anything?


----------



## woods-n-water (Apr 24, 2008)

hey bullet proof, i would like to know if any openings are still available. sorry for butting in on your post blue iron.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 24, 2008)

blue iron an idea for you is to check out "gispilot.com"..then click on Georgia...then click on Upson County Assessors map..play around with it and you can find a map of the county with every parcel outlined in their true shape on one screen..then click the parcel you want to check out and it will give you the owners name and address..good luck.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 24, 2008)

westcobbdog said:


> blue iron an idea for you is to check out "gispilot.com"..then click on Georgia...then click on Upson County Assessors map..play around with it and you can find a map of the county with every parcel outlined in their true shape on one screen..then click the parcel you want to check out and it will give you the owners name and address..good luck.



Thanks Dog, been there done that.  Called a few folks, but no luck yet.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Apr 25, 2008)

Blue Iron I hunt Doc Morgan's land. Doc's a great guy. I am going down this weekend to put in a few food plots and other things. I will ask the president's son if we have any.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 26, 2008)

bulletproof1510 said:


> Blue Iron I hunt Doc Morgan's land. Doc's a great guy. I am going down this weekend to put in a few food plots and other things. I will ask the president's son if we have any.



Thanks Bullet, Give me a call Sat. or Sun. I'd like to take a look around 229-344-7308

Thanks,
    Clyde


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 27, 2008)

Anybody else?  I've got money in hand.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 30, 2008)

Anybody else?  Find anything out Bullet?


----------



## Blue Iron (May 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ipcuss (May 11, 2008)

We have a club with openings in Upson county.  409 club.  If you have any questions, call Al McDonald: 770-317-4664


----------



## Blue Iron (May 12, 2008)

10-4, anybody else?


----------

